# Oil Field



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Just curious how many of us support our nasty Bluewater habit with oil field money. I Survey, Pipelines, Stake wells Ect... to support my habit.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

The Keystone helped buy my last boat. 

I work mostly heavy civil but over the last couple of years have been doing a lot of construction on pipelines...mostly midstream for me. My wife and most of her family are midstream and downstream.


----------



## Shuff05 (Mar 24, 2014)

I own a small company that does Torque turn and Thread rep services when the drilling rigs run production casing. Southern Connections


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Crude oil trucking logistics here.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I'm a pipeline measurement specialist with one of the largest pipeline companies in the US; I handle crude oil, NGL, and refined product systems across the country and in the gulf. I spent 5 years on drilling rigs in the gulf and then 5 years troubleshooting distillation columns in petrochem plants around the world before I landed this gig. I'm at my desk downtown this morning, but my laptop bag and my note pad both smell like a refinery at all times.


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm a structural engineer at NOV designing land rigs.


----------



## Capt Rebait (Dec 20, 2011)

Mate on offshore supply boats here.


----------



## modernmw (Apr 20, 2014)

I manufacture oilfield parts in my CNC machine shop. Oil bidness is all i know.


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

In house land negotiator at a major independent. So upstream.


----------



## Reel-Tite (May 26, 2009)

Deepwater drilling engineer working mostly North Africa the moment.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Crude oil trucking.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Upstream logistical coordination w/major


----------



## aggieredfish (Mar 3, 2011)

Working as a Company man on a deepwater drillship keeps my habit funded.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

Field production specialist here


----------



## nolefan (Jun 30, 2014)

Safety Specialist for Shell Downstream


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Tugboat captain here, pushing barge loads everyday.


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

upstream Geology software.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

Petroleum and Refinery Piping Designer


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Senior DP Operator on a semi-sub in the Gulf. Drilling in Mississippi Canyon right now- the boats fishing around us have been killing the YFT for the last 2 months! All I can do is watch :-(


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

I work downstream in engineering and my wife works upstream in engineering.


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

Project Management for Chevron Upstream giga-projects.


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

Subsea Control Module Lead


----------



## FixIt (Aug 16, 2005)

I keep the machines running that make BOPs


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I change my own oil in my pick-up truck. Does that count?

I'm an EE working for a firm that serves a variety of clients. Some of the clients are O&G companies. Maybe that counts?


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Me. Subsea Engineer.


----------



## Gremily (Sep 8, 2011)

Great Question! Selling drilling equipment and services at Canrig Drilling Technology. pays for my addiction!


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Piping/equipment and welding inspector here pays for my saltwater addiction.


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Dividends from Exxon stock buys gas. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Flow back and well testing let's me buy hooks and bait


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Drilling Consultant (CoMan)


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

35 years with the a large oilfield service company...used to work out there for 10 days - 2 weeks, come back in, load the boat and go back out for fun.


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Got some ORRI and WI.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

20 years with BHI. 
project manager strategic sourcing


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

ESSO Operations Angola Blk 15.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Oilfield Service for me, drill bits and drilling tools. Worked international a while, and have been back in Houston for the last 4 years. Good thread!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I negotiate and write big checks*

Upstream - so ya'll can lay pipe, production, storage, to port:cheers: Keeps me fishin


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Oil consumption*

I purchase fuel every week for my vehicle.....and for the boat too! Thank you all for making it possible!

Mike


----------



## rogersfishing210 (May 2, 2012)

*0il field*

I was hauling crude oil and ngl, but now I'm managing the fleet maintenance in San Antonio and Louisiana


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Title attorney.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sold my towing business and now starting a Hotshot business. Any of you guys that could use my service would be much appreciated.. Send me a message and I can send over any information needed. Thanks


----------



## Capt Rebait (Dec 20, 2011)

Capt500 said:


> Senior DP Operator on a semi-sub in the Gulf. Drilling in Mississippi Canyon right now- the boats fishing around us have been killing the YFT for the last 2 months! All I can do is watch :-(


I know what you mean. I work for tidewater and I see boyars out there all the time running around. And all I can do is watch also. What rig you working on?


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Pentagon Freight, we specialize and only do Oilfeild shipping


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Lead Subsea operations advisor for the Wheatstone project in Western Australia. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prodigal Son (Aug 26, 2014)

Engineer for midstream major.


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

Technical Advisor for subsea installation contractor, wife is a subsea pipeline installation specialist for another contractor. Offshore oil is all we know.


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

Landman


----------



## The_Chain (Jul 23, 2013)

Geologist/Geophysist for ExxonMobil...currently working deep water Nigeria, worked east and western gulf a few years back


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

Machinery Supervisor at Helmerich and Payne. FlexRig construction yard in Houston Tx. I performed the start up mechanical commissioning on more than 300 new H&P FlexRigs. 
Currently building 3-4 new FlexRigs per month.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Torque Technicain & Thread Representative @ Southern Connection. We ensure and provide proper make-up data on production casing. I dump a large chunk of my payroll into the bluewater.


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

Selling a sophisticated trade, risk mgmt., "marketing" accounting system to oil and gas companies pays for the boat note, gear, diesel, slip fees, insurance, et al.


Drill baby, drill.


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Capt Rebait said:


> Mate on offshore supply boats here.


Same boat for me. Gotta love a job that pays you to be on the bluewater so you can go be on the bluewater on your time off.
Just wish my company let us fish. Its torture watching YFT getting some hang time after bait, and all I can do is try and catch them on my camera.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*Gear Shop*

I own a Gear Shop and we manufacture Gears, Sprocket, sliding sleeve assy. and Shafts for all types of drawworks, mudpumps and jackup rigs.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Subsea wellhead installation service tech


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

CNC Machine Shop in Cypress. 3-J Precision.
We specialize in MWD Components, Mud Motor Parts such as drive shafts, end caps, Universals and pro to type work.


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

*Diver*

Commercial Diver. Work for all the oil companies.


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Transportation Manager for a Petrochemical/Oil company.


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Capt Rebait said:


> I know what you mean. I work for tidewater and I see boyars out there all the time running around. And all I can do is watch also. What rig you working on?


Maersk Developer


----------



## hoogenda (Jul 25, 2006)

*Software*

I work for a software consulting company that does custom development work in the transportation and manufacturing environments - currently working on a project with a marine transportation company and a drill pipe manufacturing company.

Oh - and shameless plug - if you are in the IT shop of your company or need any help with system integration or custom development, shoot me a PM - would love to talk with you.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Had a career in the oil patch overseas as a drilling engineer and it bought me a bunch of boats...pretty much everywhere I lived including Greece, Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Egypt. Back then it was mostly for diving but we speared a lot of dinners along the way.

Owned a software company since 1990 and we have worked for Philips, HESS, Exxon and others so I guess it continues to be a big player in the boats I have owned.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Senior Process Safety Engineer, Shell Oil Company, 23 years downstream but now I'm supporting Shell's DW assets.


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Field service supervisor on shore..
Wanting to work offshore. Anyone have any connections??? Send me a PM if you could help please. Thank you.


----------



## Grod82 (Feb 19, 2014)

Project Manager - Subsea piping insulation


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Broke out in 93, 17 years on a land based drilling rig, well tester for the last few years.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Directional Driller, just left Halliburton to go self employed.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Coil Tubing Supervisor


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

sr dpo on construxction ship, we build the platforms offshore to bring the oil home.


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Starting school for welding so kinda just getting started in serious oil field work.


----------



## FishingBoyz (Sep 6, 2011)

Rotate to the Oil/Gas fields in Oman.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

I sell the machines that make the parts...
CNC lathes, mills, boring machines, etc.


----------



## asianprider (Jul 5, 2010)

Working for petrochem plant 25yrs and still going,they call us Analyzer tech. Salt water adiction take a big chunk out of my pay checks.


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

Account Manager for our distribution firm, Exxon Mobil and Motiva. Go Big Oil!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd love a career change into oil but I'd need at least 75 a year to do it and I doubt I've got any skills to make me that in the oil industry.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> I'd love a career change into oil but I'd need at least 75 a year to do it and I doubt I've got any skills to make me that in the oil industry.


I know it's probably not what you had in mind, but a lot of the truck drivers (owner-operators) are making well over 100k a year just driving. At least that's what they're telling me.


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thru tubing tool supervisor workn all over tx and la. Handle completions, workovers and fishing jobs...drilling plugs in Oklahoma as we speak.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I know it's probably not what you had in mind, but a lot of the truck drivers (owner-operators) are making well over 100k a year just driving. At least that's what they're telling me.


Wonder what the hours are like.


----------



## Rotnee (Jan 25, 2014)

I run a specialty frac tool pretty much all over. Oil money bought my Kat.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

Flow back/ well testing for Cameron(3 years). Worked for Seatrax cranes (6 years) on most of the BP and Shell deep water platforms in the GOM. Cameron is slow and I'm currently looking for other opportunities, if anyone knows of anything shoot me a PM.


----------



## footz67 (Aug 3, 2010)

Company man for Chevron in the GOM, shelf and a little deep water now and then.


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

IWOC's technician for Oceaneering


----------



## SKovacs (May 9, 2012)

Directional Driller here


----------



## Hot Job (Dec 17, 2008)

ROV Tooling and technical solutions manager for Oceaneering (in Australia)


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*O&G independent Sales Rep*

I sell products and services supporting offshore and ROV and O&G companies.....see below:

Kymar subsea is a privately owned independent sales agency started in 2009 servicing the Gulf of Mexico from Alabama to Texas from our Houston office whose current principals include:

Sea Tech Services- www.sea-techservices.com :
Subsea rental equipment including HPUâ€™s, Jet Lifts, Hydraulic Submersible Pumps, and Underwater Lighting Systems

Videoray- www.videoray.com :
Inspection Class Micro ROVs

Mid-Gulf Shipping Company, Inc.- www.midship.net 
Logistics and crew transportation

Anodico Corp.- www.anodico.com :
Anodico Corporation is a US manufacturer of high quality Aluminum and Zinc sacrificial anodes for subsea asset protection.
We incorporate the latest induction melting technology, best industry leading end-to-end corrosion prevention solutions.

AK Industries, Inc.- www.ak-ind.com
AK Industries is a small, agile, high tech manufacturer of underwater electrical connectors, splice kits and other electrical products for use underwater.

Deep Sea Power & Light- www.deepsea.com
Subsea lights, cameras, batteries and lasers.

ECA CSIP- www.csip.co.uk
Underwater vehicles and manipulator arms.

JFE Advantech- http://ocean.jfe-advantech.co.jp/html/ocean_river_productsguide.pdf .
JFE Advantech products which include CTD Instruments, Chlorophyll meters, turbidity meters, Dissolved Oxygen meters, EM current meters and multi-bottle water samplers.

For a full scope of the products and services please see our website at www.kymarsubsea.com


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Corrosion engineer been working rigs since I was 18. Oil field trash pays for both my boats.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Prison Warden


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

HSE Advisor, 18+years with Shell.


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

Oilfield and pipeline heavy equipment operator here


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

My screen name says it all, hoehand by trade,Been at it over 28 years now. I've seen alot of this country and got paid to do it. Currently on the keystone Houston lateral.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Online analytical instruments for crude and various bunker fuels,keeps beer in the fridge,gas in the boat!


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

*Oil*



dlbpjb said:


> ESSO Operations Angola Blk 15.


Field Service Manager Total block 17 Angola.......... keeps my boats full of gas


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

We Clean alot of Crude by Rail Cars


----------



## Ronny (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm oilfield trash from Odessa


----------



## Rush (Jun 19, 2010)

Capt500 said:


> Maersk Developer


Thank you for letting us catch all those fish by your ship!


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

I own a NAPA store that is largely supported by oil business.


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Geologist for big oil, ExxonMobil.
Meeting the energy needs of this great nation.


----------

